# How do you unlock the TV Share feature on a DVR512



## a_cmc_2b (May 30, 2012)

Hello all, i'm new here but it looks like you folks know what you are talking about. Anyway I have a DIsh DVR512 and up till the repairman showed up yesterday it had never given me any problems with the Shared TV feature and now when I call it up on the menu under System Setup it is grayed out and I cannot select it. When I try to use the mode button on the front of my DVR it says this feature is unavailable. Now again all of this was working until the repairman came by yesterday for a different reason.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm showing the Shared View is not available on the 512. This is a solo receiver with only 1 TV capability. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



a_cmc_2b said:


> Hello all, i'm new here but it looks like you folks know what you are talking about. Anyway I have a DIsh DVR512 and up till the repairman showed up yesterday it had never given me any problems with the Shared TV feature and now when I call it up on the menu under System Setup it is grayed out and I cannot select it. When I try to use the mode button on the front of my DVR it says this feature is unavailable. Now again all of this was working until the repairman came by yesterday for a different reason.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it possible the receiver took a software download, thus causing the 'grey'ing of this feature?


----------

